
Moments, the best of Twitter in an instant - potench
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/moments-the-best-of-twitter-in-an-instant-0
======
potench
The "moments" tab on web and iOS is really engaging and pretty easy to peruse
trending/relevant news by category. I like that this was released as part of
the existing Twitter app and not a standalone product.

